# Climber Needed



## Cottonwood (Feb 15, 2007)

Looking for exp. climber with good work ethic,
and willing to travel. Saw and gear not required.
Pay based on experience, ability, and performance.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 16, 2007)

What are you planning on doing, and what is the durration of the project?

Sounds like storm work with the willing to travel.


----------

